# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Xαρίζω τροφή για αγριοπούλια

## prodigy

παιδια εχω να δωσω σε οποιον θελει η βρισκεται κοντα μου 2-3 κιλα τροφη για αγριοπουλια της ********...οποιος θελει ας μου στειλει ενα πμ

----------

